# Mid-life crisis bike



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

So I’m thinking about buying a new bike, I ride a Specialized Roubaix Expert now, was considering a Roubaix S Works and then I found a review for the Merckx EMX 5. Wow, that is one sweet looking bike but I wondering how the frame geometry compares to the Roubaix. BTW I don’t race, mostly ride by myself or in small groups and normally ride 75 + miles a week.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Get the Merckx, if nothing else because it's not common. Midlife crisises should be about asserting your individuality and you don't get that by following the hoard. This is not to say the specialized is too common but definitely the Merckx is not! They both will be excellent bikes for you. Just make sure you get it fit right, that's probably more important than brand to be honest with you.


marknelson said:


> So I’m thinking about buying a new bike, I ride a Specialized Roubaix Expert now, was considering a Roubaix S Works and then I found a review for the Merckx EMX 5. Wow, that is one sweet looking bike but I wondering how the frame geometry compares to the Roubaix. BTW I don’t race, mostly ride by myself or in small groups and normally ride 75 + miles a week.


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

Those are two very different bikes. Before you splash out for the EMX 5, make sure it feels right for you. The Roubaix has more relaxed geometry and is supposed to give a plusher ride. The EMX5 is an all out race bike.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Mid life crisis? Get the more exotic one.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

Mapei said:


> Mid life crisis? Get the more exotic one.


of course, goes without saying:thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*buying the more*

comfortable bike would be admitting you are not as young and flexible as you used to be

Buying the Merckx is flipping the middle finger at age

or

Buy the Roubaix = buying a nice comfy sedan

Buy the Merckx = buying convertible sports car

which says 'midlife crisis'?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

If you are really going to have a mid-life crisis wait for the EMX-7.

The Merckx rep had one recently and it is a think of beauty. The way the lower portion of the head tube and the top of the fork fit together is both unique and beautiful. 

Anyone can go out and get a Corvette as a mid-life toy but the EMX -7 would be much more suitable and probably a whole lot more fun. You've made it this far and you deserve it.


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm sure your dealer could probably set you up on an Eddy Merckx to match the positioning you have dialed in on your Roubaix... 

I have the EMX-5 and don't race either, and I don't have the bars jacked up like an octogenarian (I think 1x10mm spacer), and my back is nowhere near flat when positioned on either hoods or drops. My flexibility certainly is nothing to write home about...

In terms of exotic-ness, yeah a Merckx probably has that, but I have never seen an S-Works on the road either, and you see a TON of regular Specialized on the road here. Thus, the S-Works isn't completely without "exotic-ness" of its own.

Some info on the 2011 Merckx lineup:
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/eurobike-2010-eddy-merckx-creates-new-emx-7-flagship-27655
http://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear/bikes-and-gear-features/all-new-eddy-merckx-emx-7?page=0,1

good luck


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

OK. I'm also in the middle of mid life crisis (If I live to be 100) and the Roubaix would probably be the bike best for me. But after looking at the EMX-5, there is no question in my mind that, if it was comfortible to me, I would buy that bike. I'm in love with that bike. Now I need to explain to the wife that the new bike I bought last year needs to be replaced. Not likely around here. Let us know what you get.


----------

